# lt245dt



## ctdtjs (Sep 6, 2011)

tach not working what is common problems


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

tach cable broken... 
VERY common.


----------



## ctdtjs (Sep 6, 2011)

*245dt*

245 dt
having problems losing power
I changed fuel filter it was full of trash
bled lines filter and injectors 
it will run a minute or 2 then same thing like its not getting fuel
each time I bled injectors always seems to have 
air

help!!!


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

ctdtjs said:


> 245 dt
> having problems losing power
> I changed fuel filter it was full of trash
> bled lines filter and injectors
> ...


sounds like you should take the tank out and clean it real good, and check for cracks in your fuel line, not sure how the line comes from the tank, our skidsteer had a plastic tube that went in the top of the tank and it had cracks at the bottom half, ran great when the tank was full, but when it got low it wouldnt run worth a crap and smoked (white smoke)... so, check your lines, clean your tank, change your filter, keep us posted...!!! (check the cans you use to take fuel to your tractor too, they could have crap in them).


----------



## ctdtjs (Sep 6, 2011)

I cleaned tank draned pump

changed line 
was still doning same thing it all started when I got new fuel filter
so I got another now runs great I guess it was bad fuel filter


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

Well.... GREAT..!!!
make sure not to get that other type fuel filter again...
sorry you had to go through all that to figure it out, but now that its good, enjoy having a running tractor.
Mine is in pieces, but I'm going to the dealer in the morning to see about some new parts...
happy tractoring.


----------

